# Nursing students



## Tigger100 (Apr 20, 2000)

Hey everyone! I was just wondering if there were any other IBS nursing students out there? I am just finishing up my first year, and would love to talk to others going through the same things as me!Sarah


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Sorry, no nursing here! I'm a music and History student. Hopefully soon to be (well, in 2 years) a psychology student!Hope your course is going well!Spliff


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

I'm a grad student in speech pathology. So we're studying somewhat similar fields.... Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## sophiekimmel (May 12, 2002)

hey! I was in my first year of nursing this year but unfortunately I had to drop out because of health problems. Not only did i have IBS problems but I started developing anxiety attacks that were very severe. i couldnt deal with both and try to cope with all the nursing homework.







SO i had to drop out.


----------

